# Prepaid Mastercard



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, i was hoping i could get some recommendations for a good Prepaid Mastercard.

I'm looking for a low cost Prepaid Mastercard to use for website hosting/game server rentals (starting a community/server hosting site with the owner of the internet comic explosm.net, if you've heard of it).

I would use a Credit Card but i am still 17 (18 in june) and even if i was 18 i don't think a Credit Card is a wise decision just yet. I have already checked out MoneyMart and CashMoney here in Ottawa, they are basically the same thing and very expensive at rates of 2.50 to fill the card, 7 dollars per month and 5 dollars wenever i use the card.

Any suggestions are great. I live in Gatineau (Aylmer), Quebec but frequent downtown Ottawa very often so if you know of a place there, be sure to tell me.

Thank you

- Nick


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Most major banks will issue pre-paid credit cards, including TD Trust. Typically $250-$500 in size.

EDIT: Just noticed you said MasterCard, while TD Trust issues VISA cards only. (Not that it matters what type of card you get.) I should say that major banks that typically use regular MasterCards will also issue pre-paid ones in the $250-$500 range.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Very good thank you, i know that TD is a popular bank in ottawa and gatineau so that's good, i'll check out their prepaid visas.

I've been looking for a good bank for this for around 4 weeks now, so my project is on complete hold. I'm looking to donate to this forum aswell, i can and will donate a full year payment for the forum (if i can get a darn card) if you need it, it's great here.

Any more suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I seem to recall an ad on Much Music that was promoting their pre-paid Mastercard. Hang on....(rummage, rummage.....) Here it is, a link!

MuchMusic | MuchMusic Card

Of course Lars made a very good suggestion. Why not talk with your own bank, first? 

BTW, good thinking on your part! Learning how to use debt wisely is an important skill, and this is a good way to start. They didn't have such products when I was your age (insert appropriate age-based admonishment here), and it would have saved me from a couple of expensive learning experiences!


----------

